# ITUO Wiz-XP2



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

*ITUO Wiz-XP2/ Wiz-XP3*

Some prototype photos


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks promising, if a little large. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

ITUO, I'll tell you guys a story and maybe it will speak to you.

Eight months ago members of this forum were trying to convince the manufacturer of the Yinding dual led light to build us a new light. Probably half the people on this forum have that light, it's a great light, but we wanted something that is even brighter. So we started a thread to discuss what we wanted in detail. That was the first time that we really had any direct discussion with a far east manufacturer, so that was a big deal for the people on this forum. We could get something relatively cheap, well designed, with more lumen output than all of current dual led lights such as the Yinding or Solarstorm X2. We were thinking of triple led light such as the Solarstorm X3 or a Glowworm XS (Link) without the huge price tag of the XS. A light that puts 2.5A to 3A of current to each led, but has enough heat sinking that the light wouldn't overheat. Unfortunately Yinding messed up their relationship with Gearbest (who was going to sell the light) and the entire deal failed.

Here's the basic conclusion of what we wanted:



varider said:


> ...
> 
> At the bare minimum we should go for a very bright triple with lots of heatsinking.
> 
> ...


If you could build that light for a reasonable price then you guys could have a huge hit on your hands.

A lot of people on this forum already have two or three lights with dual (2) emitters such as Yinding, Solarstorm X2, or Nitefighter BT21. Why would they buy another light that does the same thing?

You have a really nice looking light in your picture, but is it really that much different that what we already have? I realize that your light will probably be much better than those I just mentioned, but I'm not sure that it's going to be a huge seller for people who regularly visit this forum. But if you built the triple light that I described above and it's relatively cheap, then I think it would probably be a big seller.

I'm just giving you something to think about.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I agree with spank...really big for a dual emitter light. Really nice look prototype, but its BIG compared to what we are used to seeing.

But that also brings in the obvious question, lumen output. With the size that should be able to easily deal with driving the emitters to put out 2000lumens.

That said, im glad varider brought up the custom light. Something with 3 emitters as he said, max output 2000-2500 lumens (and not round like a flashlight head) is rather desirable.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

^^^...Everything that varider said in post #3. A three emitter version ( parallel configurated build as indicated ) would be very popular. Offer these with a choice of a "neutral tint emitter" ( vs. cool white ) and they should sell very well.

Heck, the two emitter version is nice too. I could go for one of those. Yeah, I already have a bunch of two emitter lamps but judging from the pictures you are using some of the same tech used with the Wiz-01. Since I have one of those I've been very impressed with it, particularly the quality of the build.

Once again offer these lamps with a choice of emitter tint ( if possible ) and they will sell.


----------



## roy harley (May 8, 2004)

ITUO Manufacturer said:


> Some prototype photos
> 
> View attachment 1025318
> 
> ...


Yes it looks like a great light yet there are not even a single picture of the light turned on on the first post? Simple advertising lesson #1.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Thanks a lot for your suggestions. We will seriously consider the triple led light and features you mentioned.

Regarding the gopro compatible mount, some people may think the profile is a little high when the light mounted on the helmet?


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Sounds good! Thanks for the consideration. 

Some people think that the gopro style mount sits too high, yes. Most would say that it's OK.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I too am interested in a 3 emitter version. I really like what I'm seeing on ITUO's website with the customizable mode groups on some of their lights. Combine those programmable driver features, at least a choice of neutral white tint, the GoPro style mount, and you are sure to have a very desirable light. Oh, and a battery pack built with quality cells would be a big plus too. 

-Garry


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

varider said:


> ITUO, I'll tell you guys a story and maybe it will speak to you.
> 
> Eight months ago members of this forum were trying to convince the manufacturer of the Yinding dual led light to build us a new light. Probably half the people on this forum have that light, it's a great light, but we wanted something that is even brighter. So we started a thread to discuss what we wanted in detail. That was the first time that we really had any direct discussion with a far east manufacturer, so that was a big deal for the people on this forum. We could get something relatively cheap, well designed, with more lumen output than all of current dual led lights such as the Yinding or Solarstorm X2. We were thinking of triple led light such as the Solarstorm X3 or a Glowworm XS (Link) without the huge price tag of the XS. A light that puts 2.5A to 3A of current to each led, but has enough heat sinking that the light wouldn't overheat. Unfortunately Yinding messed up their relationship with Gearbest (who was going to sell the light) and the entire deal failed.
> 
> ...


ha

fixed

Klarus BK30 100 bucks, crappy remote, 2x18650 so under 2hr on max

but the BK30 light head is rockin. cut off the remote, solder black/red to blue/red, supply your own magicshine style 4x18650 pack. nothing better IMHO

_*you copy Klarus BK30 light head you'll sell thousands

center led xml cool white long throw
side leds neutral tint, tilt up and down, flood
sides and center, independent buttons, 3 levels, flash
8.4 volt power
built like a tank

*_


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think your the only one that likes it . Just the looks of it turn me off. Not to mention far to big imo from what I've seen/read vs what were after. Not to mention mixing tint. Not the first ive read of using cooler tint for throw though. Think yinding with 3 emitters. Small, extremely light, pushing about 1800 lumens.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure nobody wants a Klarus BK30 clone 127.0.0.1.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

varider said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure nobody wants a Klarus BK30 clone 127.0.0.1.


Agree. Not that I don't find the Klarus BK30 interesting but the BK30 is pretty much intended to be a bar lamp only.

Nope, a standard three across build should do the trick. Would be nice if the lamp used optics that could be switched by the user to change to the beam pattern of choice..

I don't know why anyone would want to mix emitter tints within the same lamp. Just doesn't make sense to me. No, a choice of cool white or neutral white should satisfy most people. Me, I would be willing to buy a neutral white version as long as the output is over 2000 lumen and I can choose to use three spot optics.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Regarding the triple led light, says Wiz-XP3, should it come with the 6-cell battery pack or 4-cell also ok? 6-cell will be a little heavy mounted on helmet?


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Very few people will mount a four cell battery on a helmet. It just too heavy, and it makes your neck hurt. Most people will put the battery in a jersey pocket or camelbak bag (backpack with water bladder) and then run an extension cord to the helmet.

If you are going to sell a kit (light plus battery), the amount of cells in the battery should depend on the quality of cells. Since this light will draw high current, the battery will have to have enough capacity to supply the current without too much voltage sag. So you could either offer a 6-cell battery made with mid-range BAK cells, or a 4 cell battery with the high-end Panasonic cells. Either one is probably fine.

Personally I don't want the battery, I just want the lighthead, the mount, and the optics. I already have enough batteries, I don't need any more at this time. The same is probably true for many people on the forum.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

ITUO Manufacturer said:


> Regarding the triple led light, says Wiz-XP3, should it come with the 6-cell battery pack or 4-cell also ok? 6-cell will be a little heavy mounted on helmet?


While a triple XM-L2 or XP-L Hi lamp might require a large amount of current ( > 6 amps? ) it would probably be better to sell it with a good 4-cell battery to make it more marketable. As was said by others, most people would not mount a 4-cell battery on the helmet but use an extension power cord to carry the battery in a backpack or jersey pocket.

Very important though that the battery connectors be compatible with other 8.4 volt ( typical Magicshine / Gemini / Xeccon / Gloworm type ) connectors. Also make sure the battery has a good rubberized boot to protect it and provide a good battery pouch that can mount well to the bike's frame tubes.

Sell the triple with a Gopro adaptor for the handlebars and with some sort of mount system so that it can also be used on a helmet if one wishes to do so.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Cat-man-do said:


> Agree. Not that I don't find the Klarus BK30 interesting but the BK30 is pretty much intended to be a bar lamp only.
> 
> Nope, a standard three across build should do the trick. Would be nice if the lamp used optics that could be switched by the user to change to the beam pattern of choice..
> 
> I don't know why anyone would want to mix emitter tints within the same lamp. Just doesn't make sense to me. No, a choice of cool white or neutral white should satisfy most people. Me, I would be willing to buy a neutral white version as long as the output is over 2000 lumen and I can choose to use three spot optics.


ha

mixed tints rock

ride in the woods with it, it'll make sense then

high cri up front increases contrast for far away and blinds you less
making the center throw beam more effective

anyhow I stand by what I said, there is no better combo than high cri up front, cool white throw, I done learnt it by using the BK30.

I also use high cri headlamp 
so know a lot about what high cri does to the eyestrain levels


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> I think your the only one that likes it . Just the looks of it turn me off. Not to mention far to big imo from what I've seen/read vs what were after. Not to mention mixing tint. Not the first ive read of using cooler tint for throw though. Think yinding with 3 emitters. Small, extremely light, pushing about 1800 lumens.


big ? it is not bigger than the ituo-wiz in this thread

mixing tint ? that is amazing I have been
mixing tints for a long time and it really works better than one 
for contrasting terrain/shadows...going fast

all I am really saying is have two
high cri for front end flooding, and cool white for throw, and that combo rocks.

I've been doing it for years with a zebralight (high cri) in combo with white throw


----------



## SlSto (Dec 4, 2013)

Where can ITUO lights be purchased from? A quick search on Google hasn't yielded any success?


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

SlSto said:


> Where can ITUO lights be purchased from? A quick search on Google hasn't yielded any success?


I emailed them about 3 weeks ago and they didn't have any dealers available for the US. They said I could send them money via Paypal and they would ship me a light directly.

I don't think they are scammers, but honestly the idea of just asking for money by Paypal via email put me off and I'm looking at other options.


----------



## SlSto (Dec 4, 2013)

This whole three emitter light thing is all rather hypothetical seeing the manufacturer doesn't have any actual outlet to sell their lights.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

These guys arent "scammers". They've been on here a while, provided a couple well known members with lights for review and so on.



Asking for PayPal via email is not a bad thing. They didn't ask for you info, they just said you can send them a payment (which your protected by PayPal completely) directly and they'll get you a light. No different than any other company selling direct and taking payments via PayPal. This is a new company not based in the states.

That said, not having an online option to buy their lights is kind of a pain if you want them.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

I did say I don't think they are trying to scam me (or anyone else).

I personally prefer to buy from a store, either online or in person. I use Paypal to buy stuff from individuals, but I personally don't get the warm fuzzies when a company tells me they have no dealers but to just Paypal them the money. I'm not saying they were planning to take my money and run, it just doesn't feel like dealing with a professional company to me.

This is just my personal preference, if action-led-lights.com were carrying these I'd probably own one right now. I won't sidetrack this thread with my thoughts on "Paypal protection".


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

formula4speed said:


> I did say I don't think they are trying to scam me (or anyone else).
> 
> I personally prefer to buy from a store, either online or in person. I use Paypal to buy stuff from individuals, but I personally don't get the warm fuzzies when a company tells me they have no dealers but to just Paypal them the money. I'm not saying they were planning to take my money and run, it just doesn't feel like dealing with a professional company to me.
> 
> This is just my personal preference, if action-led-lights.com were carrying these I'd probably own one right now. I won't sidetrack this thread with my thoughts on "Paypal protection".


I have one of the ITUO lamps and I agree with you. I don't know why there is not a normal product order / buy page. Very strange. Could be they are just not completely set-up for online sales yet but are still willing to sell via Paypal. I can't answer that question as I got the light I have free for review purposes.

Right now I'm just like everyone else...I'm waiting and watching to see how this all goes down.


----------



## Graveldad (Mar 31, 2015)

SlSto said:


> Where can ITUO lights be purchased from? A quick search on Google hasn't yielded any success?


Yup, same here. I'd buy a wiz1 today if it was easily available.. Need it in hand a week from today for a thanksgiving trip, that's not likely if it's shipping direct from China. If these were at a super low price level then I'd jump through hoops and wait the ~3 weeks for shipping, but at price level they are charging the distribution/retailing needs to be solid.. Seems like a young company with a ton of potential, I'll probably make do with my current stuff for now and see where these guys go.


----------



## BeDrinkable (Sep 22, 2008)

Graveldad said:


> Yup, same here. I'd buy a wiz1 today if it was easily available.. Need it in hand a week from today for a thanksgiving trip, that's not likely if it's shipping direct from China.


I completely understand your hesitation, but thought I'd throw out my experience. I've been waiting for a quality, self-contained light with replaceable batteries for my helmet and when I saw this I decided to take the plunge. From me sending the funds to the light being on my doorstep was under two weeks. I was shocked. I had settled in for the typical 'slow-boat' delivery. They are also pretty communicative, so I would at least email them and see if they could give you an idea of how quickly they might get one to you. Assuming you feel comfy with just sending them the funds.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Changed design of Wiz-XP2, also rough design of Wiz-XP3


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

What is that on the backside of the light?

-Garry


----------



## eTrex_FSR (Dec 18, 2009)

garrybunk said:


> What is that on the backside of the light?
> 
> -Garry


To me it kooks like the connector to the battery is directly mounted in the light without cable.
Nice designs!


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes, the battery pack can be connected to it directly or you can connect it to the extension line we privided then connect to the battery pack.


----------



## SlSto (Dec 4, 2013)

Will this have optics or reflectors?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Im liking the looks of these alot! Can't wait to see the prototypes.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

ITUO Manufacturer said:


> Yes, the battery pack can be connected to it directly or you can connect it to the extension line we privided then connect to the battery pack.


Cool ideal.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

SlSto said:


> Will this have optics or reflectors?


Optics will be used.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

ITUO Manufacturer said:


> Changed design of Wiz-XP2, also rough design of Wiz-XP3
> View attachment 1029630
> View attachment 1029631
> View attachment 1029632
> ...


I like where this is going. Looking forward to the proto-types.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

2 concerns with the cable plugging directly into the light, what would happen in a crash? If you were unlucky you could damage the connector which might(?) damage the light internals, guess it depends how it's made.. 

Also in a typical light if you need a different length cable, you de-solder, cut to length and solder it back together - in this you're limited to the 2 lengths they supply, not going to be fun to cut a cable in half and solder them back together in the correct length.

Although it looks cool it just seems like a solution to a problem that doesn't exist


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well 99% of users dont modify cable length. Hell most can't manage to change optics (then complain about the beam) They use extensions because most decent lights come with cables short enough for tt or helmet battery mount then if you need more you use an extension

No more risk of damage in a crash than normal, actually less due to the fact there is no cable exiting the light. So in a crash the cable just unplugs out of the head, no cable being ripped out destroying the driver board like is possible with regular lights.


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

Fair enough. I just prefer the cable to be the exact length I need, having massive cables bundled up together just looks ugly 

Even in normal use, if you're someone who's going to be removing the battery often it's going to have to be done carefully.. although I'd assume it would be strengthened somehow to stop it coming lose.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well the problem with cables is the fact each persons needs are different. And if you modify cables at head or battery you void all warranty. And with one person running their cable from bars to seat post while next person has light and battery on their helmet, it because impossible to make everyone happy. Only way personally I see is enough to go from bars to front of top tube, then offer multiple lengths of extensions so you dont have 2 or 3 extensions together to reach where you want.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Lumicycle plug into the head and have done for over a decade. Works well imho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamsey (Nov 5, 2015)

Any idea when these will be available? I need of a light and XP2 looks good.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> Well the problem with cables is the fact each persons needs are different. And if you modify cables at head or battery you void all warranty. And with one person running their cable from bars to seat post while next person has light and battery on their helmet, it because impossible to make everyone happy. Only way personally I see is enough to go from bars to front of top tube, then offer multiple lengths of extensions so you dont have 2 or 3 extensions together to reach where you want.


 I am with Tigris on this, never found the optimum length cable on all the lights or batteries, I tried, either too short or too long, I just coil it a little more or route it a different way. I have changed optics but must say that I never bothers to unsolder and resolder a lead, to much work for me for not enough gain, but we are all different so manufacturers what ever they do will not please every one. Like you guys looking forward to see the new XP-3 in the flesh.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

The XP3 also appear to have a GOPRO style fitting so would be well interested to try this on my Lid! Does anyone know if they will be using their XM-L2-U3 like they did with the WIZ20?


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

""Originally Posted by Graveldad View Post
Yup, same here. I'd buy a wiz1 today if it was easily available.. Need it in hand a week from today for a thanksgiving trip, that's not likely if it's shipping direct from China.""


Not sure where you are Bedrinkable, but if you go on their website in the contact section they list dealers, not a lot but UK, US and Canada are listed ituoworld.com They are new on the market but from what I have seen and tested and reviewed WIZ1,2,20, they are making a name for them self. They also seems vert friendly and happy to talk to us, the end user, so looking good from where I stand. JL (UK)


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

ho ho ho, I had a email from ITUO telling me that they are sending me a sample of their new WIZ XP3 (XM L2 U3 NEUTRAL) with helmet mount for evaluation. That's all I know folks! will let you know as soon as this arrives next week, can't wait despite the fact that the weather here in the UK is sh.. again!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Skyraider59 said:


> ho ho ho, I had a email from ITUO telling me that they are sending me a sample of their new WIZ XP3 (XM L2 U3 NEUTRAL) with helmet mount for evaluation. That's all I know folks! will let you know as soon as this arrives next week, can't wait despite the fact that the weather here in the UK is sh.. again!


Can't wait to see what the proto-type is looking like. When it arrives please start a new thread ( _*and then send it to me_ )...I mean...:ihih: let us know how nice it is..... ( *excuse my fingers...at times they type directly from the subconscious ). :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cat-man-do said:


> Can't wait to see what the proto-type is looking like. When it arrives please start a new thread ( _*and then send it to me_ )...I mean...:ihih: let us know how nice it is..... ( *excuse my fingers...at times they type directly from the subconscious ). :smilewinkgrin:


 Cat I am not that generous but I will send you the link 
I have tried to find more details about it but they are on their New Year's holiday break, so will have to wait until it arrives. Never use an in line triple XML set up, only used twin. They was no mention of battery pack so I think I will have to use my own to carry the tests. but will have to see what I get.the battery I would think the battery used will have a very big impact on the light behavior, but I have a solid RAYIII 8.7amp battery and of course my Gloworm X2 pack so I should be OK.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Skyraider59 said:


> ho ho ho, I had a email from ITUO telling me that they are sending me a sample of their new WIZ XP3 (XM L2 U3 NEUTRAL) with helmet mount for evaluation. That's all I know folks! will let you know as soon as this arrives next week, can't wait despite the fact that the weather here in the UK is sh.. again!


Looking forward to it. Definitely start a new thread and put something about 3 led or triple in the title.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

The XP3 has landed here in Sussex UK! CHECK THIS on a new thread

ITUO WIZ XP3 Triple XM- L2 U3 bike light

Posted 3 photos that I did this evening

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/ituo-wiz-xp3-triple-xm-l2-u3-bike-light-1002379.html#post12450647


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

New ITUO XP2 review on MTBR

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/user-review-ituo-wiz-xp2-1500-lumens-bike-light-1030042.html#post12952928


----------

